# Norwegian: Oh my gosh



## Magiciangirl131

Hei!!

Slang is an important part of a language and because I am learning Norwegian, so I was wondering how to say "Oh My Gosh!" or "Oh My God!".

I think it would be like, "Å Min Gud!".

Of course, this is a literal translation and it may be different.


Takk!!

Magiciangirl131


----------



## Pteppic

I think the closest expression to Oh my God is possibly "Herregud", and I imagine the direct translation of this expression into English ("lord god") sounds about as odd as "Å min gud" does in Norwegian  

Other exclamations are "jøss" and "dæven" with various variants like "jøsses", "jøssenamn", "dæven døtte" and "dæven steike". You can also use "gosj" (yes, we've imported "gosh"), although only as an exclamation, not in the filler sense like "well, gosh, I'm sorry you feel that way". I think.

Anyway, there's bound to be more, and someone else will most likely come along to fill out the list fairly shortly.


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> I think the closest expression to Oh my God is possibly "Herregud", and I imagine the direct translation of this expression into English ("lord god") sounds about as odd as "Å min gud" does in Norwegian



I've heard *Herregud*  used a number of times by Norwegian friends who are all under the age of 45.  Do you think some older Norwegians might find *Herregud *to be offensive?
 


Pteppic said:


> Other exclamations are "jøss" and "dæven" with various variants like "jøsses", "jøssenamn", "dæven døtte" and "dæven steike". You can also use "gosj" (yes, we've imported "gosh"), although only as an exclamation, not in the filler sense like "well, gosh, I'm sorry you feel that way".



What would be the English equivalents of some of these exclamations and when would they be used?  

*Tusen takk!*


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> I've heard *Herregud* used a number of times by Norwegian friends who are all under the age of 45. Do you think some older Norwegians might find *Herregud *to be offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> *Tusen takk!*


 
"Herregud" - literally meaning "lord God" - would definitely be found offensive by many. It might be used more by younger Norwegians than older, but I suppose that whether you find it offensive or not depends more on religion and how you're raised. It may be used to express shock, but also in more normal language. But, as said, some would be offended by it, so be careful. Or simply not say it.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> What would be the English equivalents of some of these exclamations and when would they be used?
> 
> *Tusen takk!*


 
"Jøss" - derived from the name Jesus, although few think of that nowadays - is milder than "Herregud", and wouldn't be used as much to express genuin shock as mild surprise. Also, far fewer would be offended by it.

Herregud is also more negative, I guess.

"Dæven" is not used much these days, I think. I suppose it's slightly stronger (and, perhaps, more offensive) than "Jøss". 

The other expressions listed by Pteppic are, I think it's safe to say, hardly in serious use anymore.

When it comes to exact use, it's very difficult to explain. But you could for instance say "Herregud, noen ble påkjørt av en bil!" (""Herregud" someone was hit by a car!"), but hardly use "dæven" or "jøss" here. 

On the other hand you could say "Herregud, så du den kjolen" (""Herregud", did you see that dress"), as well as "Dæven, så du den kjolen" or "Jøss, så du den kjolen"). 

But if you for instance get surprised by the news of someone's wedding, you could exclaim "Jøss", or perhaps "Dæven" (if you're very surprised), but "Herregud" would hardly be polite (then you'd better be very much against that wedding).

But: teenagers, especially, may misuse "Herregud" in the extreme.


----------



## missTK

I would judge the offensiveness of "Herregud" as about equal to "Oh my God"... "Herregud!" is also the verbal equivalent of rolling your eyes  

I vote for "Jøss" as the best inoffensive alternative, but that's milder and probably used more like "Wow, (really?)". Or "herre min hatt" if you don't want to say God, but hardly anybody says that except as a joke.


----------



## eric489

oskhen said:


> "Jøss" - derived from the name Jesus, although few think of that nowadays - is milder than "Herregud", and wouldn't be used as much to express genuin shock as mild surprise. Also, far fewer would be offended by it.
> 
> Herregud is also more negative, I guess.
> 
> "Dæven" is not used much these days, I think. I suppose it's slightly stronger (and, perhaps, more offensive) than "Jøss".
> 
> The other expressions listed by Pteppic are, I think it's safe to say, hardly in serious use anymore.
> 
> When it comes to exact use, it's very difficult to explain. But you could for instance say "Herregud, noen ble påkjørt av en bil!" (""Herregud" someone was hit by a car!"), but hardly use "dæven" or "jøss" here.
> 
> On the other hand you could say "Herregud, så du den kjolen" (""Herregud", did you see that dress"), as well as "Dæven, så du den kjolen" or "Jøss, så du den kjolen").
> 
> But if you for instance get surprised by the news of someone's wedding, you could exclaim "Jøss", or perhaps "Dæven" (if you're very surprised), but "Herregud" would hardly be polite (then you'd better be very much against that wedding).
> 
> But: teenagers, especially, may misuse "Herregud" in the extreme.



True, Herregud is way overused by Norwegian teenagers these days.
Not many Norwegian teenagers are religious, hardly any. So you wouldn't shock anyone below 30 with that word.
Even tough I wouldn't use it at work, or when i meet someone for the first time.
To summarize, we use it in the exact same way as the Americans use "Oh my God".

But I think that the best way to learn and master every part of the Norwegian language (especially what's formal and what's offensive), is to spend some time just listening to Norwegians and watch the words being used in context.


----------



## oskhen

eric489 said:


> To summarize, we use it in the exact same way as the Americans use "Oh my God".


 
I disagree, and I think it's risky to claim such things, since there always are nuances in the use of such phrases that are unique


----------



## eric489

oskhen said:


> I disagree, and I think it's risky to claim such things, since there always are nuances in the use of such phrases that are unique



Well, let's say that it's use in the same way in most of the contexts.


----------



## justhere

It might be that "jøss" comes from "jesus", but I don't think anyone thinks that if you use it nowadays. "Jøss" is more like "oh?/wow". Most people don't use it the same way as "herregud" at all.


----------

